# Mikes Program?



## swe3tz (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, im new to this forum.Im 20 years old, and i have only been diagnosed with IBS in the past year (although i've had IBS for about 6 years before that). My IBS is really debilitating because i feel sick almost all the time. i had to even drop out of college and stop working because it was getting soooo bad. and now i have anxiety and panic attacks, and mild depression because so far, ive found no releif whatsoever.Anyways, i was looking over this site and found that there are quite a few topics that talk about 'Mike's Program'.I was wondering what exactly it is, and anyone could send me a link of where i can Download this onto my computer. (can you even download it, or is it like a set of CD's that you would have to purchase?)any other information that may help me out would be very appreciated. I've practically become housebound and i really would like to get my life back.thanks in advance.Sweetz


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Sweetz and welcome to the BB - Mike's site is www.ibscds.com - you can purchase the program as a download directly to your computer or as a set of CD's.The program does help with the anxiety that is a part of IBS - if you have any questions, please feel free to let us know, we are happy to help! I too was almost housebound with IBS, so you are not alone - this program was very helpful. If you need to speak with someone, feel free to call 877-898-2539.Take care and all the best to you - there is HOPE!!!! Many people have been helped greatly with this program...


----------

